# How do I transition to DIY?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

As a first time homeowner, and someone who lived his whole adult life in an apartment, I didn't know anything about weed control. So right now, I have Naturescape.

I just got a bill for $100. I honestly don't know how much I've paid these past couple of years, but I know they do an early treatment with pre emergent and then several broadleaf control applications as well as a mosquito abatement. We've had them for a couple of years and I really want to transition to doing it myself to save money.

My wife is concerned about my exposure to chemicals, but I don't believe that's a valid concern, simply because she is okay with me using Ortho home defense.

My questions are:

1. What is your regimen? What products do you use and when? 
2. Do you use PPE?
3. How big of a concern is health when it comes to using chemicals?

My lawn size is ~4200 sq ft.


----------



## Nwlawnguy232 (May 25, 2020)

I started as DIY this year, so far not a bad turn out.
I posted a thread on what i use..and how often with months information...good starting point.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

1. Depends on your property. I have lots of foliage and areas for mosquitos to thrive, so I go all in. I use a couple of "trap" type systems to draw them away from the primary areas we hang out in, and chemical to treat foliage, etc.

Pic:









2. N95 mask. Hat. Glasses. Sometimes long sleeves and gloves. I am extremely sensitive to odors and chemicals.

3. Most good chemicals these days are pet and baby safe. Some are even food area safe. I also have triplet infants, and you can rest assured I wouldn't use chems I didn't think were safe. Just be smart. Wait for the areas to dry before re-entry. Don't eat the grass right away. etc. But the testing is rigid and there is a lot of science behind it. I trust the word of the EPA/FDA etc over a Karen selling essential oils on Facebook. Just be smart- dont drink the stuff on a regular basis. Don't use it as lotion. Read the label

Bonus- just do some research, and slowly get more sophisticated. Most everyone started small


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

craigdt said:


> 1. Depends on your property. I have lots of foliage and areas for mosquitos to thrive, so I go all in. I use a couple of "trap" type systems to draw them away from the primary areas we hang out in, and chemical to treat foliage, etc.
> 
> Pic:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the pic. I have mosquitoes as well. I am going to look into these products that you posted.

I am currently trying to set up an excel spreadsheet that will list my applications...fertilizers, nutrients, weed control, etc...which products and the time that I should do them. I think it would be awesome if there was a dedicated area for people to share their app schedules.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

On mosquitoes I have had pretty good luck using preventative measures like.
https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/summit-mosquito-bits-30-oz-granular-biological-mosquito-control/0000000341046
Is a bacteria that targets and kills mosquito larvae. I find my gutters don't always empty, have a wide variety of tree types and something in is always slowing draining and I don't deal with it weekly like I would need to. So after it rains I throw handfuls of this up into the gutters and it definitely helps.

For an entry level cheap option harbor freight has a backpack sprayer that works shockingly well that you can get for $20 with a coupon or on sale. It is better built for the same price Chapin hand cans. I am positive the Chapin backpacks are better at a much higher price. I just toss this out if budget concerns arise as you try and get all the equipment for diy.


----------

